
Collections of ants are both solid-like and liquid-like - tdurden
http://phys.org/news/2015-10-ants-solid-like-liquid-like.html
======
samstave
In a sort of similar notion, this is a really interesting read on how large
crowds of humans behave like a liquid:

[https://np.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3pcvfb/saudi_arab...](https://np.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/3pcvfb/saudi_arabia_hajj_disaster_death_toll_at_least/cw5vxtm?context=3)

~~~
jahewson
Perhaps we should put them in a rheometer too?

------
fumar
If you find ants interesting, I recommend The Superorganism. It is an in depth
a look at ants, bees, and termites through social lens.

Link: [http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3426920-the-
superorganism](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/3426920-the-superorganism)

------
civilian
As someone with a biology background, it's really funny when physicists dip
their toes into studying life. It's like: "hmmm, what massive
oversimplification can we make!"

They're intelligent agents that can choose whether or not to hold onto their
neighbors, so of course they are both solid-like and liquid like.

I'm kind of expecting the next headline to be: "wood can be both solid-like
and liquid-like, depending on how much we pulp it."

~~~
jonsterling
somebody had to say it

------
s_kilk
"Imagine the window were made of ants..."

Top work.

------
tehchromic
I have been saying the same thing about bees for years: they're a semi-solid

------
viach
The first photo looks not very humane as for me, don't know why...

~~~
tgb
Unfair to ants.

------
dsfsdfd
This is trivial. It's also borderline inhumane.

~~~
Filligree
They're ants. I get where you're coming from, but they're _ants_. Your
cellphone is smarter.

~~~
arel
I don't disagree but it always makes me wonder if aliens are out there tearing
a few of us limb from limb and saying... they're _only_ humans.

~~~
brink
Whoa, this is a pressing situation, here.

------
venery
I believe the proper term is an Army of Ants ;)

------
gaius
This seems to be incredibly cruel. Poor ants.

